# {Resolved}Missing Display Properties tabs



## Janet Mattson (Jan 14, 2000)

Win98, I have Backround,Screen Saver and Appearance tabs in my Display Properties. I want to change my Settings, but there is no tab!


----------



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

Go to the following Registry Key in Registry editor

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion \Policies\System

Do you have a Dword key "NoDispSettingsPage" If so, change the value to "0". If not, create the key (Edit, New, DWORD value) and give it a value of 1, exit registry editor, then go back and change the value to 0

[This message has been edited by Mulder (edited 01-15-2000).]


----------



## Janet Mattson (Jan 14, 2000)

Thanks for your help, but I could not find Registry key you mentioned. Only keys were HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE. Computers are new to me, am not sure if I was looking in the correct place. I did go to Windows 98 README, but could not get anywhere with that. I am totally frustrated now. I am certain the Settings tab was there when I first got the computer.
Thanks again for the help....


----------



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

Go to Start, Run, and type regedit and hit OK. You will see six folders, one of which is "HKEY_CURRENT_USER". Click the plus sign and it will expand. Then you'll see some other folders, one of which is "Software". Click that and it will expand and then you'll see more folders. Keep going down the tree until you reach the key I gave you above and follow those instructions. If you want, I can E-mail you file that will make this change for you.


----------



## Janet Mattson (Jan 14, 2000)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Mulder:
> *Go to Start, Run, and type regedit and hit OK. You will see six folders, one of which is "HKEY_CURRENT_USER". Click the plus sign and it will expand. Then you'll see some other folders, one of which is "Software". Click that and it will expand and then you'll see more folders. Keep going down the tree until you reach the key I gave you above and follow those instructions. If you want, I can E-mail you file that will make this change for you.*


OK, I did find HKEY and created DWORD, exited and went back to change to "0". No change in Display Properties.

I may not be fixing the problem, but I am certainly learning a lot! Thanks...


----------



## ich (Aug 11, 1999)

Janet,
Did you reboot after making the registry change?


----------



## Janet Mattson (Jan 14, 2000)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by ich:
> *Janet,
> Did you reboot after making the registry change?*


Yes, I did. Janet


----------



## LarryCore (Aug 26, 1999)

What kind of video card do you have? Reinstalling the drivers may do the trick.


----------



## Janet Mattson (Jan 14, 2000)

I know you will say "What has she done?", but I used the Master Recovery CD and yesterday reinstalled everything. Display Properties is still the same and the tabs are still missing. My computer is very new and I really didn't have any important info on it. 
I just purchased "Idiot's Guide Windows 98" It mentions monitor sometimes not being compatible with hard drive. I have a NEC monitor and Packard Bell computer. Is this possibly the answer to my problem?


----------



## NormanSmiley (Mar 25, 1999)

Since your computer is new, you can ask your manufacturer or even take it back if you are unhappy.

Why not got to http://www.service911.com and chat with a live technician and discuss your problem. He/she may be able to help you (they weren't able to help me with my floppy drive problem though







)

------------------
NormanSmiley
My Page
Get paid to surf the net!


----------



## LarryCore (Aug 26, 1999)

PBell isn't around in the US anymore, so I doubt a return is possible...

As for the reinstall - did you choose to erase and format the hard drive THEN reinstall, or just reinstall? If you didn't format, you won't fix the kind of error you are getting.


----------



## Janet Mattson (Jan 14, 2000)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Mulder:
> *Go to the following Registry Key in Registry editor
> ...


----------



## Janet Mattson (Jan 14, 2000)

okay, I finally got an answer from Packard Bell support ( I dinn't even know there was one). The problem was with the Advanced Mode of CyberTrio. I changed the mode from Advanced to Standard, restarted the compter and UP POPPED THE TABS! I knew they were there when I first got the computer. The computer is back in Advanced Mode now, the tabs are gone, but the game is installed and running.

Thanks for all of your help, I really appreciated it.



> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Mulder:
> *Go to the following Registry Key in Registry editor
> ...


----------

